# handy calendar for bbt,ov,AF,weight



## jogger123 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Ladies

I found a great app for the ipod or iphone that just costs a pound or so. It’s called iperiod and you can track your AF, ov, bbt, weight, mood and even input details from the CBFM!! I love it. It even puts it in a nice graph for you!

Sorry if you already all know about this but I am a bit new! I like a calendar to tell me when ov time is best just for a bit of reassurance!

Here’s hoping it does the job for me in June!

Jogger123


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Jogger,

I use one on android there are loads to pick from for free but I paid for one I liked to get rid of the ad's. Where would we be without our phones these days!!!


----------

